# Lizards > General Lizards >  sudan plated lizard

## zimbabwepegasus

so umm... i might be picking one up tomorrow as a rescue and I'm wondering if anyone knows much about them.

I know they are a desert creature, need UVB, places to hide and dig, in general everything needs to be about 10 degrees cooler than for a beardie.. 

No idea on greens....  eek.
Help is much appreciated!

----------

